# Luke 4:9-12 - The Sin of "Facile" Exegesis



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 9, 2008)

[bible]Luke 4:9-12[/bible]
I was studying this passage today and realized that Satan actually speaks some element of truth about Scripture but it is the immature or foolish application of the Scripture that is condemnable and so it is really a lie in how that bit of truth is applied. It's reminiscent of the Atheists who collect all the "contradictions" of Scripture. It takes a broader appreciation of Biblical Theology to understand that there is something more to the passage quoted than God telling us to "experiment" with His promises. It reminds me of those who constantly quote Malachi during Stewardship series that remind us that God tells us to test Him and that, surely, we'll be blessed if we begin to tithe. Coin in, blessing out.

I love how Hendricksen comments on this:


> Daily life all around us affords abundant illustrations of false confidence, similar to that which the devil urged Jesus to exercise. A person will earnestly beseech the Lord to bestow upon him the blessing of health; however, he neglects to observe the rules of health. Or, he will ask God to save his soul; however, he neglects to use the means of grace, such as the study of Scripture, church attendance, the sacraments, living a life for the benefit of others to the glory of God. Again, someone will plead with the Lord for the spiritual as well as physical welfare of his children, but he himself neglects to bring them up in the way of the Lord. A church member, admonished because at a circus he had eagerly rushed into a corrupt side show, defended himself by saying, “I cannot deny that I went there, but while I was there I was constantly praying, ‘Turn away mine eyes from beholding vanity’ ” (Ps. 119:37 A.V.). “You shall not put the Lord your God to the test” is the answer to all of this.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 10, 2008)

I am reading Durham on Job, thanks to Chris Coldwell's recent remarkable sale. He frequently comments that though Job's friends' premises are good, they will not bear the conclusion they are trying to put on them. Again, it was a too-simplistic application of a real truth.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/misinterpreting-gods-word-10648/


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 10, 2008)

Psalm 91 goes on to speak of how Christ will "tread upon the lion, adder, and dragon". Of course, Satan omitted that in his quotation, seeing that it speaks of his defeat by our great Messiah!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 10, 2008)

I did a series on the temptation of Christ, beginning with Heb 4:12-16, about a year ago. The reality of Satan's temptation was an excellent challenge, as you marked, that neglecting the best things for those that merely appear good can be a grievous sin. Jesus understood the whole of the truth, so wasn't fooled by the appearance of a good thing.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------

